# PCD Mid August



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

My ED 535i is supposed to be in Brunswick on 7/30. Assuming a week in customs and VPC, then is PCD delivery possible 2nd or 3rd week of August? As this is an ED redelivery and I have multiple BMW's, I don't need the auto briefing. Do I need to tell my CA that?Also, I can pretty flexible about the day. Coming down from Greensboro, NC

I realize nothing can go on the calendar until car is out of VPC, just trying to get an idea. How busy is the schedule for Mid August?

Thanks for all your help.

Andrew


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

aherman535 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ED 535i is supposed to be in Brunswick on 7/30. Assuming a week in customs and VPC, then is PCD delivery possible 2nd or 3rd week of August? As this is an ED redelivery and I have multiple BMW's, I don't need the auto briefing. Do I need to tell my CA that?Also, I can pretty flexible about the day. Coming down from Greensboro, NC
> 
> ...


The Performance center will send you an information packet once you are scheduled. That's when you tell them that you want to take redelivery after lunch/hot laps. They just assisted in setting up my satellite radio, then we were on our way.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I would er on the side of over communication. Things I told the dealer and I saw them write down did not make it to the Performance Center. But I think they assume a minimal delivery experience when you've done ED. Willie, my delivery person, was a wiz at setting the preferences, however. If you do not have everything set (radio, seat position, door locking etc..) I would spend a few minutes with the delivery person and save yourself some time later.

Jim


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

Brace yourself.

My ED arrived Brunswick 8/30 ........ earliest re-delivery was 10/7.

Hopefully you will do better than that.

Yes they know you were oriented to the car at the Welt and won't redo the car orientation.


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

Brace yourself.

My ED arrived Brunswick 8/30 ........ earliest re-delivery was 10/7.

Hopefully you will do better than that!

Yes they know you were oriented to the car at the Welt and won't redo the car orientation.


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ouch - October?? 

Thanks all,

Andrew


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

aherman535 said:


> Ouch - October??
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> Andrew


My PCD was 7 weeks to the day from when we dropped off at the Munich airport.


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

If 7 weeks from drop off in AMS, then third week of Aug. That wouldn't be too bad. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## stevec32 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Mine was 10 weeks from euro dropoff*

I dropped my car off on 5/24 in Frankfurt. My car got to brunswick on 6/22 thru customs pretty quick but it took a while at the VPC could not get schedued at the PCD until 8/1. 
I can't wait
That's my story.

Steve


----------

